
Making It Harder for Bad Guys: The Case for Eliminating High Denomination Notes - fitzwatermellow
http://www.hks.harvard.edu/centers/mrcbg/publications/awp/awp52
======
at-fates-hands
While this makes sense on a few levels, I'm not sure I want to go in and let's
say I need to take out $2000 in cash for a craigslist purchase. Instead of
simply getting 20 $100 bills, I end up with _gulp_ 100 $20 bills.

Extrapolate this to a place like Vegas that virtually runs on cash. Can you
imagine someone winning a big jackpot and have to take 6 or 7 _suitcases_ of
money simply because they have to be paid out in $20's instead of $100's?

Good in theory, not much so in practicality.

